# Anfänger in Zeeland/Stavenisse



## TwoBeerz (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin die erste August Woche in Stavenisse im Urlaub. Als passionierter Angler habe ich mir natürlich auch direkt mal eine Hochseetour auf Makrelen gebucht. Da Stavenisse aber direkt am Meer liegt, reizt mich auch die Angelei von der Küste. 
Nur leider fehlt es mir an richtiger Ausrüstung und an Erfahrung für das Angeln am Meer.

Gibt es denn trotzdem eine kurzweilige Angelei, bei der man auch als Anfänger Chancen auf Erfolg hat? 
Das Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch erscheint mit beispielsweise zu vielschichtig, um da in 1-2 Urlaubstagen irgendwas erreichen zu können.

Vll findet sich ja sogar jemand, bei dem ich mich mal einen Tag anschliessen könnte?

Viele Grüße
Tobias


----------

